# March 24th pickup day number 1



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

yamilrx said:


> Day 1--After spending 12hrs between plane and lay over I finally arrived in Munchen. The train ride took exactly 1hr as noted in the ED map 9am to 10am. The train ride was 16euros for two and by the way my ticket was checked by the train patrol. YES; THE BELL STILL DOES NOT RING SO YOU HAVE TO GO AROUND FOR THEM TO LET YOU IN: The highlight of the arrival was these two old men who starting speaking to us in german as we dragged our suitcases through the streets torwards the ED center. After realizing that we did not speak the language, one of the two old men started signalling in a turning steering wheel form and shouted BMW, BMW as to signal us where to go. That was really cool. I happened to run into all the bimmerfest members FQ; FQS FRIEND; BLUEROCKET; PAUL4BMW; AND MYSELF picking up with me. we were going to take a group picture in frot of our cars, but my delivery took longer than usual as it was really busy. 150 cars delivered today and 30 were ED. After going through the entire process I drove away in my ULTIMATE DRIVING MACHINE. What a feeling to do so and not get lost with the help of my Nav. system. The system is a must. I was able to drive by the BMW building, visit the olympic stadium, check in the Hotel, shower, take a 1 hr nap and make it to the airpot to pick up family from Spain by 4pm. From there we hung out and had dinner at Marientplatz, visited the H(beer house) and made it back to the Hotel where I am writing the update. Now i see why people keep doing ED over and over. Tomorrow I am headed to the castle and to LECCO(Lake Como) to spend the night. I will try to post picks if this computer at the marriott will let me download them. :thumbup:
> Yam :angel:
> Picture #4 Marientplaz in front of the clock with family from Spain


vamilrx;

Your car is beautiful! If I may ask, you said that your train arrived @ the BMW delivery center in one hour from the Munich airport, correct? Curious to know what time your flight arrived.....

Thanks.


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

RichReg said:


> vamilrx;
> 
> Your car is beautiful! If I may ask, you said that your train arrived @ the BMW delivery center in one hour from the Munich airport, correct? Curious to know what time your flight arrived.....
> 
> Thanks.


Our flight arrived at 8:05am on time and by the time we got our luggage it was about 9:00am, by the time we got the train it was around 9:05. It took an hour because if you look at the train route it has to go around and then up. The delivery center is fairly close to the airport but there are no direct stops to Frieman.


----------

